# 3-5 Bettas For Adoption To Good Home(s)



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I will be relocating to a smaller living situation, and unforunately will have to to rehome a few of my finned fellas.

I really want them to go to caring people! I will pay for the
shipping (Probably will be Fed Ex, they seem to be the fastest).

I'll be asking Betta Afinity how to package them properly, that is, if anyone expresses an interest here. 

* They are all very active & alert, all appear to be about 6 months to a year old. 
* They all eat 6-10 Hikari bio pellets a day like crack rocks lol, and enjoy blood worms
as treats. They fast once a week. 
* The water PH in tanks has always been 8-ish.
* I will include a mystery tank item for each fishy  

I'll be posting a reply to this thread for each ones info & pics.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Yellow Butterfly w/ Blue Body Super Delta Tail*

Body is a blue-ish/teal...Not halfmoon but nice spread. 
He likes doing super fast "dive bomb" swims in his 5 gallon. LoL He can move fast for a bigger tailed 
guy.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

*White body Dragon Delta*

He appears to be a bit of a tail biter unforunately, but this has decreased the past few months.
I think having another betta around him distracts the habit. The last pic is the most recent. 
His fins are a pinky/peach.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Black Melano Doubletail*

His fins really improved since his last home really neglected him.
He's a chocolate brown & blackish with dark blue streaks on his body in certain lighting,
and a patch of bright blue w/ spots on his dorsal.
1st and 3rd pic from when he was first bought so his fins are smaller.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Copper Dragon Delta Tail*

He is also, a bit of a tail muncher...But this has stopped also since I put him in
a more quiet environment. 
Last pic was him before he started nibbling it.
3rd pic is most recent. 
He's also blowing nests now.  He hates being moved for water changes. Shimmery body, black chin spot, reptile-ish cute eyes.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm totally bummed! I would have been so happy to take in a couple of them, but I just reached my maximum betta limit over the holiday. Good luck finding homes for them!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

DragonFair - Awww darn it!  I knew you would have been a good adoptive parent! 

Here is the last guy...Multicolor Double tail. 
He sometimes only will eat bloodworms and gets spoiled. But he eats pellets too.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

They are beautiful! How soon are you looking to rehome? And to clarify, are you covering all costs?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd love to take the black DT, but i'd feel bad, cause i can't really get him anything much bigger than a 2 gallon right now. :< i adore DTs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The shipping sticky is in the Betta Care section  I hope you find good homes for them


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Puppy - I'm not in a hurry to rehome, and will work with the adopter for scheduling a convenient
time for me to ship them, which will be the quickest way possible...Yes I will cover all costs, heating pad & insulations included.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Puppy - I'm not in a hurry to rehome, and will work with the adopter for scheduling a convenient
> time for me to ship them, which will be the quickest way possible...Yes I will cover all costs, heating pad & insulations included.


Okay, good to know. You can definetly keep me in mind, but I could only take one. Are they all in individul tanks, or are the okay in a divided? (I wouldn't keep previous tailbiters in a divided). Thanks!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

what size minimum would you be okay with them being in? no one-gallons, of course. x-x


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Puppy - The multicolored DT has been divided before & he isn't the most aggressive guy,
he ignored the other male for the most part. The copper dragon was in a divided, but I don't think it made his biting worse...He's just a bit neurotic. I have him in my bathroom now, away from
too much "action", and he seems happier.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Luimeril - I'm going to PM you about this


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

K!

btw, i have a copper who looks identical to yours. :d who's a tail biter. >.> but only when i'm gone for hours. xDc


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would be very intrested on the multi color double tail. I have a 10 gallon community tank or i can just put him in my other 10 gallon tank. I just want to know, are you covering ALL the cost?


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I forgot to ask whwere in america r u? and im not being mean but this isnt a scam? sorry force of habit.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish I could take one, but I'm at my limit.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I have room for one (maybe two) but I'm in Ontario Canada. Depending on where you are it may be a bit far for shipping, and you never know what customs will do.

The reason I say maybe two is I'm in the process of setting up a divided 10. I only have one Betta right now housed in a 3 gallon. I intend to go out thursday to get the other for the 10 which leaves me with an empty 3. If I know before thursday that there is one or two on their way then I can cancel my planned shopping trip.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The best I can do is off offer one of them a 1.5 gallon home heated and planted. I would love to take one but they diverse to go to the best home so if a better off is given they should defiantly go. The yellow butterfly is just stunning and I would love to have him but I adore the black double tail or I would love to have to breed maybe but I rarely love double tails this one however I adore. All of them are gorgeous I hope you find good homes for all.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Malvolti - I am in Tampa FL, I worry a bit about the distance & also weather conditions, and like you said, what the customs might do... I do appreciate your offer to help me though!! 

Ok, so far I have serious interest in the multi DT, the black DT, and the yellow super delta guy.  Yay!

I won't be able to ship them until after Jan 12th-13th bc I have to be gone from home for 
a wedding & I want to prep them for shipping stresses. I am serious about this though,
I will try my best to get them to those who like them as safe and sound as possible.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Does the multi color DBT flare


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I'm on the market and would love to take one or two. Could you wait a week though?
We're about to get a really bad frost here and I don't want you to risk their health.

To clarify I've almost got my 3 and five gallons finished (they're naturally planted so no cycling or ammonia risks. I'll be on a strict water changing schedule until the rooted plants are done growing but I have plety of floaters to suck up the ammonia and nitrite and nitrates)

If you would like to pm with me I'd love to talk!
I know I wouldn't feel the safest just giving my fish away!

 I hope you find great homes for all of them.


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

i was looking for a couple of good bettas to start off with if u let me i can take good care of them and cover the shipping to me i live in pa i already have like 5 females but no good breeding males since the ones i have are really old please send me a msg if u are willing to let some go this is exactly what i needed


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, those are some really pretty boys! I'll have to see how my shopping goes tomorrow-- lol, how much of my paycheck do I get to give away? But if I wind up being able to set my 10gal so I can divide it. I will check back soon and let you know one way of the other-- but man, ALL those boys are awesome. *drools*


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Betta143 - You have a PM soon....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you need help packing them for shipping PM me.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awwe, I seriously want one! Too bad I'm in Canada ;-; I've got two empty 10g's...


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

All of them are beautiful! I would love to be able to take the yellow super delta however I was at the petstore yesterday and bought 3 new bettas and have all my aquariums full now =( Good luck finding homes for them


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG I'm in love with them all! May be able to take one in, possibly the yellow butterfly  Please pm me?? Thanks!

Edit: Whoops, just saw someone is already considering the yellow guy  Would've absolutely loved to have him, he's one of my dream betts, lol. If I can't get him, I could take in a different one


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I just divided up two ten gallons for any pet bettas i might keep from a spawn i had but i have no plans for them right now, as i sold all the fry from that spawn. I also have 3, 5 gallon 
tanks thats planted with nothing but shrimp in them that i could add them too. The one 5 gal is on a night stand by its self so if you have any over aggressive males itd be perfect.

I could take who ever you have left to give out. They would get a good home, nice heated tanks and plenty of space and food. Mine get blood worms, pellets flakes and a pea once a week.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

wow they are so beautiful! I hate when I have to give away my pets  hope you find good homes for them


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your boys are beautiful and I'm sorry you need to give them away! </3 They'll find good homes on this forum! =]


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

They all look so beautiful! I would love to take one, and I could buy a new tank and stuff but too bad I live in China. I doubt you can ship to China  But if you can, please let me know!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

D=

A ccccccoppper........ DWAGGGOOOOON.... *faints*

Okay I'm over the excitment. I have a big weakness for coppers and dragons. I'm guessing you don't ship to Hawaii but if so... =3

Aww I only have a 1.75 gallon tank available and a 2.5 gallon tank won't be open for a month.. and then another 5 gal wont be open for 2 months after that )=.

I <3 tail biters. IDK why, but I love a Betta that bites it's tail Lol. A tail biting beautiful copper dragon... I WANT. He sound like he has Neons temperment, startled a bit easily, blows nests, laid back yet seems energetic. At least that's how I imagine him. I adore Bettas with this personality.

Sorry to type so much but I want him so bad *cries* He's my dream Betta. I want a decently sized tank!!!!! Are you charging anything for these Bettas?

Eh... If you can reserve him for 3-4 (1-2 for the 2.5 gallon) months he'll get a heavily planted 5 gal with lots of hiding places and decorations to himself and be fed pellets and frozen bloodworms with once weekly fasting days. I want an extra $100 right now, and I would get a tank and his whole setup if I could. *sigh* This is so sad...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

baylee767 said:


> D=
> 
> Aww I only have a 1.75 gallon tank available and a 2.5 gallon tank won't be open for a month.. and then another 5 gal wont be open for 2 months after that )=.
> 
> Eh... If you can reserve him for 3-4 (1-2 for the 2.5 gallon) months he'll get a heavily planted 5 gal with lots of hiding places and decorations to himself and be fed pellets and frozen bloodworms with once weekly fasting days. I want an extra $100 right now, and I would get a tank and his whole setup if I could. *sigh* This is so sad...


Do you have Petcos in Hawaii? :3 There's a $1 per Gallon sale going on now for 10 gallons - 55 gallons. :3 Just thought I'd toss that out there. ;]


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol it's Hawaii. I checked out petco and it was $16 for a 10 gal without anything... they sell 10 gals for $10 in some places.

I think I'm ganna attempt to get a 10 gal and divide it between the copper dragon delta and Neon. I'll completely block the dvider with plants and such.. Thanks wallywest! I'm over cautios with fish stuff, so I'll probably have DIY dividers and silicon them in so that there's no risk and I'll cycle the tank carefully. If I can get this Betta he'll be my pride and joy...

Crankyfish: Until I can verify if I can get a 10 gallon can you reserve the copper Delta? It should only take 1 day to figure out if my dad will let me buy it.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! I didn't expect all this interest & everyone I thank you for it! 

I hate to disappoint some of you :-( .... 

But the good news is, all have been approved for the following members.... 

BAYLEE767 - COPPER DRAGON 
LUCY - WHITE DRAGON PINK FINNED
LUMERIL - CHOCOLATE DT
BETTA143 - MULTI DT
CREAT - YELLOW HM

I'm actually not sad now ... everyone seems so excited & it warms my heart they'll be going to good owners.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he'll be spoiled rotten in his large tank. :d he's gonna make everyone else jealous. xD i gotta go re-arrange my room to make it so i can get to his designated spot. :d right now, his spot houses a dragon guarding a castle, a plastic Buddah holding a glowing ball, an old lava lamp that may or may not work, and the box to my Japanese figurine. xD


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to find good homes for them.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Very glad you're waiting to send him! Not only frosted up here, but it also snowed! o.o


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just FYI FedEx dosen't accept live fish.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Vampire - Oh shoot...Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

If you send second day USPS your going to be paying about 20-30 per fish. So times that by 5 you will be paying about $125.00 I hope you have already planed that part out. Because thats a lot for only 1 fish per person.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well CrankyFish in light of Astro's post maybe those that can afford to pay shipping or at least part of it could pay what they can? That does seem like an awful lot of money. :[ Then you have to include the cost of heat packs for the cold weather. Late January or Febuary probably isn't going to be much better than it is now. :[


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Add in bag costs, heat packs, styrofoam insulation etc.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah I knew it would be pricey to send them all out to individuals...but I don't want to go back on
a promise.  I will ask some of my friends who own businesses if they get discounts from shipping
companies & maybe I can use their biz accounts then.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay I can get him! *High pitched squeal*

Happiness at having a dream Betta. I've always wanted a copper and I've always wanted a dragon. DT's have some of the coolest fins, and if he turns into a HM I'll still be happy.

=3 <3 =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Yeah I knew it would be pricey to send them all out to individuals...but I don't want to go back on
> a promise.  I will ask some of my friends who own businesses if they get discounts from shipping
> companies & maybe I can use their biz accounts then.


That sounds like a good idea. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i would take some but, i have WAY to many males
XD


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww...I would've loved to have one of your handsome boys! But, I'm very glad you found some homes  Good Luck with shipping them all!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

If anything happens and you cant send them out individually i could take on all 5. And just wait until spring and have people pay me for the shipping of priority small which is $5.00. That way you pay the least possiable and everyone still gets their fish


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Astro277 said:


> If anything happens and you cant send them out individually i could take on all 5. And just wait until spring and have people pay me for the shipping of priority small which is $5.00. That way you pay the least possiable and everyone still gets their fish


This sounds like a great idea as well!
And since Astro breeds he's probably experienced with shipping livestock already, and will be able to handle all the stressfulness of shipping more easily. (not saying that you're not up to it. and it's beyond lovely that you're commited to getting these guys to good homes!)
 I don't mind waiting as long as I get my little guy healthy and happy.
I can just breed shrimp in my 3 gallon if this is the option you go with CF.
Plus it gives me more time to have some shrimp youngun's for him to chase down and gobble haha.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

if the Black Melano Doubletail is still available, id love to adopt him! If not id be happy to take the Multicolor Doubletalie off your hands...or i actualy have room for both.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Astro you will have PM in a bit about this, it sounds like the best option for getting them all
to everyone safely.
I can wait till the weather gets warmer if everyone else is Ok with this, I will just put them in smaller tanks in the new place till then.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am fine with that


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry Simply but they have both been dibbed on :-( I hate to disappoint people!..Wish I could give everyone the kinds they want and be the betta granting fairy. ;-) i'd put em under everyone's pillows at night LoL

If for any reason the people who are in line for my guys can not take them after all,
then I have an alternate list for interested parties.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Astro277 said:


> If anything happens and you cant send them out individually i could take on all 5. And just wait until spring and have people pay me for the shipping of priority small which is $5.00. That way you pay the least possiable and everyone still gets their fish


I don't mind so long as you can get him to hawaii healthy.

I can definatly wait because this is going to take a couple of months to setup his home.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> I don't mind so long as you can get him to hawaii healthy.
> 
> I can definatly wait because this is going to take a couple of months to setup his home.


I'm sure i can. I've shipped over 250 fish. Out of those i have only ever lost 5. 3 due to the USPS loseing them and the other 2 because the owner neglecting to watch for the box to come in the mail.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your fish are gorgeous! I would have loved to take one or two off of your hands, but I don't have the room for more right now. :/ Good luck!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Astro quick question... how long does priority take on average?


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

3 to 5 days usually

When i last shipped to hawaii it took 4 days. The fish arrived there nice and healthy. So if your worried about shipping to hawaii dont be. lol


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay thanks (=


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Sorry Simply but they have both been dibbed on :-( I hate to disappoint people!..Wish I could give everyone the kinds they want and be the betta granting fairy. ;-) i'd put em under everyone's pillows at night LoL
> 
> If for any reason the people who are in line for my guys can not take them after all,
> then I have an alternate list for interested parties.



Hi I noticed your post and was wondering if you still had any available? I would love to take some off your hands i do have the room and have been on the look out for more as there seems to b a low supply here. Please message me as soon as you can.


----------

